# Kimblewick   5.25



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2017)

New Kimblewick Tongue saver



Wrong size sent   size 5.25  only tried in mouth for 10 minutes as labelled wrong pm for any info

like this one  https://www.amazon.co.uk/TONGUE-KIM...7&sr=8-17-spons&keywords=kimblewick+bit&psc=1


----------

